# Yellow Gravel Numbers



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some good numbers at yellow gravel where I can catch some grouper. Can anyone post some? I remember several years ago some were posted on here. I used to catch nice grouper on them, but now it's white snapper city. Can y'all please post some good grouper and scamp numbers. Thank you.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm looking foir some gag grouper numbers on rock piles off to the southwest can someone help me out? If you hold out on me just means your not being friendly.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Most folks would give up their credit card number before they would any grouper numbers !!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

W87 07.150 N22 59.591

SW and just the right depth for monster grouper. It's the mexican/cuban version of our edge.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Come on fellas, please don't hold out. Nobody owns bottom spots or the fish. Please don't be selfish.

PS: I could also use some good black snapper spots close in.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Kinda getting old


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Still waiting on the pm's. I'll pay $10 a spot when i get back to shore if you give me a number and I go to the spot and I drop down and catch a legal grouper


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Dang, I haven't received any private messages either. I was really hoping everyone would want to share. Folks must be selfish and want to keep their numbers to themselves.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

look up the name REEL FIESTY and try his christmas posts. try merry christmas yellow gravel, stuff like that. youll find some. best bet is to find a few #s and troll between em and find your own stuff. its an area not a spot.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

see if you can access the old forum and search the same thing..


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

So the best bet is to find your own numbers?


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I know the person that James got those yellow gravel numbers from. They've become a bit fished out since they landed on the Internet.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I have some decent numbers down around a 29 46- 29 42. But with price of fuel I sure would like some good 29 50 - 29 51 numbers. People seem to be proud of them though.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

This is good stuff.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Actually, I'm pulling everyone's leg. The best fishing is on the liberty ship. This was all a joke. I apologize, I missed April 1st by a few days.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll take pitty on you Slapper and mark. Not everyone is a selfish ass with a lame sense of humor. Send me a PM and I'll give you some numbers.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Please, do not trouble yourself sending me anything. I think I've made it pretty clear what I think of what you and whackum are doing, and I want no part of it. Thank you for the offer though, and have a nice day.


----------

